# Looking For A Job



## coolcuz (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm looking for any ideas/suggestions on finding a job in the Columbus,OH area. I just finished an online course in medical coding & billing but need the job experience now.I'm also planning to sit for the CPC exam in July.Any ideas/suggestions in these regard would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Apr 22, 2008)

I work in the Columbus, OH area.  I would try an externship first (if you can afford it), if not, keep applying and networking.  If you can get some resume help, that is always helpful.  I hope this helps some, good luck job searching and good luck with your exam!


----------



## jifnif (Apr 24, 2008)

Put your name and resume in with temp agencies.  There are even temp agencies that are health related (in PA anyway).  Check your local hospitals and dr's facilities.  Get your resume out there and visit small offices.  The small offices are usually willing to train or hire inexperienced.


----------

